# Win Win INNO MAX Or RXC-100 For fist Olympic Bow



## Carbon8 (May 4, 2015)

Looking for some serious input on the above, currently using a recreational/hunting wood recurve 66" 45#@28". Knowing now I would like to venture more into the sport/competitive side of the sport. I have decided on Win Win and am down to these two. I know their can be a lot of draw backs starting with such a high end bows I wanted to get everyone's thoughts on what they would recommend and why, pros, con's etc..

I currently live in Shanghai, and the range local has both of these in stock I am going to test them later this week and hopefully make a decision. So I am looking to do all the research and talk to as many people as possible. 

I am currently looking at,

WIN WIN RXC-100 w/ RXC-100 limbs 66" 30-35#@28"
or 
WIN WIN INNO MAX W/ either the INNO EX Prime Or Power Limbs (any thoughts on one over the other) 66" 30-35#@28"

I am 5'9" with a measured draw of 28", looking for the best performance I can get but not something that will be unachievable for a beginner but something that will also last many years without the need to upgrade. 

I am looking at both being 25" Risers, not sure on the limb size needed yet to achieve 66"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

It doesn't matter. Trust me on this one. If you stay in the sport, your preference in risers, limbs, etc., will change. I'll make book on that if you want. Spend on what makes you happy. I have no issue with it at all. But you will develop preferences as you grow into the sport which will not reflect any choice you make today.

BTW either of those choices are quite nice. both riser and limbs


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you going anywhere near the competition ground for Shanghai World Cup?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Carbon8 said:


> I am looking at both being 25" Risers, not sure on the limb size needed yet to achieve 66"


That's an easy one. 25" riser with short limbs = 66" bow. 

I can't speak as to which riser is better, but I like the looks of the Inno Max over the RCX-100. I don't think you could make a mistake with either.

-Kent W.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

midwayarcherywi said:


> It doesn't matter. Trust me on this one. If you stay in the sport, your preference in risers, limbs, etc., will change. I'll make book on that if you want. Spend on what makes you happy. I have no issue with it at all. But you will develop preferences as you grow into the sport which will not reflect any choice you make today.
> 
> BTW either of those choices are quite nice. both riser and limbs


'nuff said


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Haven't held the RXC, but the INNO is absolutely gorgeous. Feels great in the hand, sounds good, looks good. 

The carbon black is pure eye candy. 

You will not regret it.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Carbon8. I haven't had the opportunity to work with either of those risers, so I can't help you in that regard. However, I would like to suggest you get medium limbs. I'm the same height as you with the same draw length. and the usual recommendation is for a 68-inch bow. A 25-inch riser with medium limbs = 68-inch bow. I think you will find that it will shoot smoother. LT


----------



## Kendric_Hubbard (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't like either of them lol


----------



## Carbon8 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for your input guys, I know they are both great bows and think it will come down to which feels right when I try them. 

Anyone have any recommendations for arrows, I can't decide on the Carbon One or the Medallionn Pro's, looking for 30". Not sure what GPI or point weight I should start with as well as fletch type.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm happy with the Carbon One's I shoot right now, Elivanes P2 as fletches.
Cannot speak for the Medallion-Pro's, they look the same weight wise. I would say save your money for when you start to shoot better and go for the C1, for 2/3 of the price of the Pro's.
If you shoot the shorter distances you might want to look at the larger Elivanes P3 or IS, or regular fletches like FletchFlex or Arizona, so your arrow stabilize quicker.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

My recommendation: Inno Max, Ex Powers (im not a fan of wood in anything I pay that much for), 120 gr points, Medallions if you are really set on those arrows, otherwise VAP's V1 or V3 depending on your price range (or of course, x10s if you got the dough). Beiter plunger. Personally I prefer a proper vane as opposed to the curly vanes, but that is just a matter of preference. WAV vanes are nice, 2" shields. I notice you dont mention a sight or stabilizer. Do you already have those or are you planning on shooting barebow? If youre going barebow, scratch the riser recommendation. Go with a Gillo, a Bernadini Luxor, or a Spigarelli. They are all designed for barebow but can also be excellent Oly risers.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Your Nano Max can wait. Get a CXT first. Or RCX-100 if you have kids who could be taking over from you in 12 months.


----------



## Carbon8 (May 4, 2015)

Ten_Zen said:


> My recommendation: Inno Max, Ex Powers (im not a fan of wood in anything I pay that much for), 120 gr points, Medallions if you are really set on those arrows, otherwise VAP's V1 or V3 depending on your price range (or of course, x10s if you got the dough). Beiter plunger. Personally I prefer a proper vane as opposed to the curly vanes, but that is just a matter of preference. WAV vanes are nice, 2" shields. I notice you dont mention a sight or stabilizer. Do you already have those or are you planning on shooting barebow? If youre going barebow, scratch the riser recommendation. Go with a Gillo, a Bernadini Luxor, or a Spigarelli. They are all designed for barebow but can also be excellent Oly risers.


Inno Max was a very nice bow, the grip seemed a little big but other than that I really liked it, just want to get the RXC in my hands to compare the feel. Looks like that will happen this weekend. I will be getting the WS600 sight and a couple other add ons, but no stabilizer at the moment until I get more experience and can decide on what is best. 



theminoritydude said:


> Your Nano Max can wait. Get a CXT first. Or RCX-100 if you have kids who could be taking over from you in 12 months.


Whatever I buy I will keep, some would say I hoard gear for all my sports but its really going to come down to what feels right in my hand not price. 



ThomVis said:


> I'm happy with the Carbon One's I shoot right now, Elivanes P2 as fletches.
> Cannot speak for the Medallion-Pro's, they look the same weight wise. I would say save your money for when you start to shoot better and go for the C1, for 2/3 of the price of the Pro's.
> If you shoot the shorter distances you might want to look at the larger Elivanes P3 or IS, or regular fletches like FletchFlex or Arizona, so your arrow stabilize quicker.


I picked up the Carbon One 660' with a set of G Nocks/ Tite flight 2"/ and some 90g points.


----------



## Kendric_Hubbard (Feb 5, 2015)

If I was picking a carbon shaft instead of an A/C shaft, I would go with Victory.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Stabilizer before sight in my opinion, or both. W&W HMC22 would be a good option seeming how they don't seem to be holding back any of the world level archers currently using them.

-Grant


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Carbon8 said:


> I will be getting the WS600 sight and a couple other add ons, but no stabilizer at the moment until I get more experience and can decide on what is best.


Then at least get the least expensive long rod you can find, so you can get used to the balance and forward roll of the bow.


----------



## Doctor G (Feb 26, 2011)

For starting out, spend on stuff that if you buy high-quality now, you won't have to replace for a long time: 
riser
sight
stabilizers (seconded on the HMC22s. They're nice and reasonably priced.)
finger tab

Save money on that may need to be replaced due to you getting better:
arrows
limbs (your draw weight and length will probably change as you get better, probably over the first year or so, so cheaper limbs and arrows will let you change more easily. And go for medium limbs with your draw length.)
vbar/side rods (don't go there until you're reaching the limit of a long rod alone)

Personally, I've been shooting the Inno CXT for four years and really enjoy it. If you *must* buy really expensive limbs for your first set, get the Primes. Wood core makes them a bit more forgiving.


----------



## Carbon8 (May 4, 2015)

Made a decision today, and placed an order will take a week to get my gear.

Picked up

INNO MAX 25"
INNO EX PRO Large
Shibuya Ultima Sight
W&W HMC22 28"
W&W EZR Tab
W&W WK500 Plunger
Easton ACE 400 W/ tite flights and 110g points

Thanks again for all your guys inputs


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats on your new rig. I doubt there will be any regrets. 

I have two Inno Max risers on my shooting line now, and both archers are amazed at what is in their hands. One is a relative newbie, the other has been through the OTC. 

Enjoy!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Haven't held the RXC, but the INNO is absolutely gorgeous. Feels great in the hand, sounds good, looks good.
> 
> The carbon black is pure eye candy.
> 
> You will not regret it.


So sayeth the girl in the black tshirt and raven black hair! :darkbeer:


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

lksseven said:


> So sayeth the girl in the black tshirt and raven black hair! :darkbeer:


With natural silver "highlights", when I don't do my roots, haha.

I'll never forget the day when limbwalker was showing me something - using the release trainer, I think - and as he was towering over me (he's almost a foot taller than me), said that "using the trainer was something that we should go back to on a regular basis, like touching up your roots", lol. Cheeky monkey.


----------

